# Einzelhaken statt Drilling- Erfahrungen?



## vermesser (20. April 2015)

Moin in die Runde, 

hat jemand von euch schonmal seinen Kukö Bestand konsequent und nachhaltig auf Einzelhaken umgestellt? 

Hintergrund ist, dass ich den einen oder anderen Drilling tauschen müsste. Dabei kam mir in den Sinn, dass es stattdessen auch Einzelhaken tun würden.

Vom Spinnfischen auf Dorsch und Mefo weiß ich, dass es mehr Vor- als Nachteile hat...weniger Hänger, kaum noch Kraut am Haken...Fische hängen trotzdem. 

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen diesbezüglich beim Angeln auf Hecht und Barsch? Ich würde vorrangig zuerst Blinker und Spinner umrüsten, bei Wobblern seh ich das eher kritisch aufgrund der Form, dass sich der Haken anlegt.

Also- raus mit eurem Wissen. 

Danke.


----------



## Angler9999 (20. April 2015)

*AW: Einzelhaken statt Drilling- Erfahrungen?*

Nachdem ich vergangene Woche den Nachteil der Drillinge beim MeFo fischen mehrmals und in unterschiedlichsten Variationen erleben musste, habe ich auf Einzelhaken umgestellt. Fazit: Voller Erfolg

Bei meinen Wobblern habe ich zumindest den hinteren Haken bereits getauscht. Bei einigen kleineren Komplett. Dabei habe ich einen zweiten Sprengring verwendet, damit ein wenig Flexibilität bleibt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. April 2015)

*AW: Einzelhaken statt Drilling- Erfahrungen?*



> Hecht und Barsch?


Funzt doch auch beim Gufi auf Hecht und Barsch...........

Habe z. B. auch meine 40-Gramm-Effzetts auf Einzelhaken umgerüstet - keine Probleme,weniger Aussteiger..


----------



## vermesser (20. April 2015)

*AW: Einzelhaken statt Drilling- Erfahrungen?*

Wie gesagt, auf Mefo und Dorsch tausche ich auch generell. 

Aber was ist mit Hechten und Barschen auf Blinkern und Spinnern und ggf. Wobblern?


----------



## fireforget (20. April 2015)

*AW: Einzelhaken statt Drilling- Erfahrungen?*

Hallo

Ich habe zum BaFo-Angeln alle Kunstköder auf Einzelhaken umgerüstet. Auch Wobbler.

Jeder Hecht oder Barsch der zufällig auf den Köder ging konnte gefangen und sauber abgehakt werden.

Mal als kleine Leseempfehlung.

Grüßle

Tobias


----------



## Laichzeit (20. April 2015)

*AW: Einzelhaken statt Drilling- Erfahrungen?*

Mit Einzelhaken bei Wobblern habe ich bis jetzt gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Wichtig ist, dass das Öhr und die Hakenspitze in einer Linie liegen, ich habe den Eindruck, dass ich damit deutlich mehr Fische hake.
Den Lauf von Wobblern stören Einzelhaken meist nicht, außer man fischt in sehr starker Strömung.
Ich verwende VMC 7238, Owner S55 und verschiedene Decoy-Einzelhaken und habe etwa die Hälfte aller Kunstköder umgerüstet.

Ein weiterer Vorteil ist, dass man Fische und manchmal auch sich selbst viel schneller vom Haken befreien kann, vor Allem wenn der Wiederhaken angedrückt ist oder fehlt.

MfG Laichzeit.


----------



## Dakarangus (20. April 2015)

*AW: Einzelhaken statt Drilling- Erfahrungen?*

Ich habe nur Erfahrungen mit Bachforellen. Da sind es gute Erfahrungen! ich fische da die 4er Gamakatsu Einzelhaken speziell für kleine KuKös, am 2er Mepps, das fasst super im Forellenmaul.

Ich habe zwar geringfügig mehr Fehlbisse, aber dafür kaum noch Aussteiger, ich glaube fest, dass ich letztendlich mehr Fische mit einzelhaken fange! Es landen letzlich mehr fische im Kescher, wenn dann mal eine nicht hängen bleibt ist das nicht schlimm.

Nächstes Jahr in Norwegen teste ich einzelhaken am Pilker auf Dorsch, Makrele, Köhler und Pollack, bin schon sehr gespannt.

Barsch und Hecht noch keine Erfahrungen, darum lese ich sehr interessiert mit. Vor allem beim Hecht würde mich dann die (Einzel-) Hakengröße und -modell interessieren, müssta ja schon ein Kaliber sein um z.B. einen 5er Spinner oder größeren Effzett umzurüsten.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (20. April 2015)

*AW: Einzelhaken statt Drilling- Erfahrungen?*

Moin moin,

Einzelhaken an Kunstködern funktionieren klasse! Sei es Pilker, Blinker oder Wobbler, fangen tu ich trotzdem... außer Kraut, das ist weniger geworden :vik:

Gruß


----------



## Michael.S (20. April 2015)

*AW: Einzelhaken statt Drilling- Erfahrungen?*

Das Thema Einzelhaken am Kunstköder hatten wir hier schon mal   http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=270001&highlight=einzelhaken

Ich nutze auch nur noch Einzelhaken


----------



## vermesser (20. April 2015)

*AW: Einzelhaken statt Drilling- Erfahrungen?*

Ich dachte an Owner S-61.

Für Dorsch und Mefo nutz ich die und die sind Klasse.


----------



## PirschHirsch (21. April 2015)

*AW: Einzelhaken statt Drilling- Erfahrungen?*

Blech hab ich vom Barschspinner bis hin zum Welsblinker inzwischen fast komplett auf Einzelhaken ungebaut - je nach Einsatzgebiet/Zielfisch/"Kraftanspruch" entweder Gamakatsu, VMC Salmon Siwash, VMC Inline Single oder Leitner 6/0.

Das geht super - zudem schätze ich z. B. bei Spinnern die Möglichkeit sehr, mal spontan und problemlos nen Twisterschwanz als Trailer aufziehen zu können.

Bei Wobblern ist das mitunter so ne Sache - da kann sich das Laufverhalten verändern. Um gewisse Testläufe kommt man da oft nicht drumrum.

Barschwobbler (bei mir z. B. Rapala Jointed Floating in 5 cm) hab ich aber trotzdem auf kleine Gamakatsu-Inliner umgebaut - senkt die Zunagelgefahr bei Kleinbarschen und Beifang-Hechtschniepeln ungemein.

Mein Tipp: Probiers zuerst einfach mal mit ein paar umgerüsteten Blechködern - da hast Du ja schon gewisse Erfahrung damit. Das geht am stressfreisten, schnellsten und günstigsten (die brauchen halt nur einen EH statt gleich zwei).

Dann kannst Du Dich immer noch dem potenziell zeitintensiveren Wobblertuning widmen. Je kleiner der Wobbler, desto fizzeliger wirds unter Umständen.

Vor allem, wenn man noch weitergehende Experimente machen will (z. B. bei so nem kleinen Rapala-Floater nen EH am Heck montieren, den Bauchhaken entfernen, ein Stückchen Mono an der Bauchöse anknoten und dann Suspender-Versuche per Bleischrot-Anklemmen machen).

Das macht tierisch Bock und kann je nach Wobblermodell super Ergebnisse liefern, aber braucht halt wie gesagt u. U. ne gewisse Zeit, bis Lauf- und Schwebeverhalten gleichermaßen passen. 

Man muss da dann halt schon etwas mit Hakengröße und Schrotgewicht rumprobieren (kommt aber zusammengerechnet immer noch günstiger als viele Ab-Werk-Mini-Suspender und hat zudem einen gewissen geilen Selbstgemacht-Faktor).

Ach ja: Auf EH umgerüstete Topwater-Köder (Stickbaits, Crawler, Popper...) sind z. T. ziemlich ungroovy, da die ohnehin naturgemäß schon größere TW-Fehlbissquote dann nochmal deutlich ansteigt.

Auch da ist dann evtl. längeres Ausprobieren angesagt.


----------



## Dakarangus (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Einzelhaken statt Drilling- Erfahrungen?*

Hat jemand einen Vorschlag, welchen einzelhaken man an einen 5er spinner auf Hecht machen sollte?


----------



## Xeffex (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Einzelhaken statt Drilling- Erfahrungen?*

So ähnlich wie dir gehts mir da auch, Dakarangus.

Die größte Hürde beim Umrüsten auf Einzelhaken stellt bei mir die Auswahl der richtigen Hakengrößen der Einzelhaken dar. Ansonsten hätte ich wohl schon alle meine Künstköder auf Einzelhaken umgestellt.. #t


----------



## bacalo (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Einzelhaken statt Drilling- Erfahrungen?*

Habe im Owner S-61 meinen Favoriten gefunden. Bei Kleinwobblern die Größe 2 (nur 1 Haken am Ende); für die Gladsak Snap die Größe 1/0, dicht gefolgt vom Gamakatsu Circle Hook 1/0.
Für einen 5er Mepps kann ich mir den S-61 in der Größe 3/0 gut vorstellen.


----------



## Dakarangus (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Einzelhaken statt Drilling- Erfahrungen?*

Ja es ist schwer, die richtige Größe zu finden :c

Ist der Owner S61 speziell für die Umrüstung von Kunstködern?
Hätte ich nicht gedacht, die Gamakatsu LS 3424 oder die Inline 7266 von VMC sind ganz anders aufgebaut...?


----------



## wakko (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Einzelhaken statt Drilling- Erfahrungen?*

Der Unterschied ist das um 90 Grad gedrehte Öhr, welches allerdings nur bei Wobblern relevant ist. Man kann aber auch einen weiteren Sprengring benutzen. Ich habe auf Einzelhaken umgerüstet und bin absolut zufrieden. Kaum Aussteiger und keine "falsch" gehakten untermaßigen Fische (irgendwo ausserhalb vom Maul) bis jetzt.


----------



## Dakarangus (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Einzelhaken statt Drilling- Erfahrungen?*

Danke wakko!


Hat noch jemand Erfahrungswerte zur Größe der einzelhaken beim Hechtangeln?


----------



## magut (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Einzelhaken statt Drilling- Erfahrungen?*

Hab auf meinen selbstgebauten Grandmas (Eigenbau ca 20cm)auf 1/0 und 2/0
umgerüstet, aber ausser ein paar Fehlbissen noch leider keine Erfahrungswerte damit.
Mir kommt vor, dass beim schleppen der Einzelh. etwas schlechter fasst aber um eine konkrete Aussage machen zu können hatte ich letzte Saison zu wenig Kontakt.
Scharf sind die Dinger da hatte ich beim Wechseln viel AUA
Aber da ich nicht vom angeln leben muss, ist das voll ok wenn nicht jeder hängt.
Allein im Kescher sind die um Welten besser und zum releasen auch.
l.G.
Mario


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Einzelhaken statt Drilling- Erfahrungen?*

Ich machs ganz einfach, wenn ich einige Köder umrüste. Breite vom Einzelhaken = Breite von 2 Haken beim vorher montierten Drilling.


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Einzelhaken statt Drilling- Erfahrungen?*

Auf meinen 5er-Meppsen hab ich VMC Salmon Siwash in 4/0, ebenso auf den Effzetts mit 45 g.

Auf meinen hechtorientierten (Wels-Umbau is was annersches; s. u.) 60-g-Effzetts und den 7er-Meppsen hab ich die in 5/0 (größer sind die auch nicht erhältlich - hab zumindest damals keine bekommen).

Kann man jeweils noch prima ne Twister-Trailer o. Ä. aufziehen und hat noch genug freistehenden Hakenbogen.

Auf Groß-Hardbaits hab ich je nach Bait-Größe die VMC Inline Single (die fetten, nicht die "Light") irgendwo zwischen 4/0 und 7/0.

Die Gamakatsus in diversen Größen hab ich nur auf Wobblern bis ca. 12 cm, die sind nur bis Größe 2/0 erhältlich.

Auf kleinerem Blech entsprechend kleinere Salmon Siwashs - die eignen sich nicht für Hardbaits, weil die dann querstehen (auf zwei Sprengringe hab ich keinen Bock, da ist mir der Haken dann zu weit vom Köder entfernt).

Bei Blech ist das Querstehen wiederum kein Problem; bei Spinnern isses eh egal, bei Blinkern stehen die dann schön quer zum Blech nach oben und senken dann auch das Hängerrisiko.

An meinen normalen Welsblinkern hab ich 6/0er Leiters (die Öhre der 4/0er sind zu klein fürs welstaugliche Sprengringe, das verkantet dann) --> auch an meinen gezielt auf Wels umgebauten 60-g-Effzetts.

Monster-Welsblinker werden bei mir von 8/0er Leitners geziert.

Topwater-Hardbaits verwende ich nur mit Drillingen, da hat man schon mit selbigen genug Fehlbisse.


----------



## ck123 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Einzelhaken statt Drilling- Erfahrungen?*

Hallo,

ich möchte mich mal in das Thema einklinken.

Im Winter haben alle meine Blechköder neue Haken bekommen. Ein Drittel neue Drillinge (Owner ST-41), der Rest Einzelhaken. Ich habe mich für die Owner Single Replacement Hooks X-Strong entschieden. Bestellt habe ich die Größen 2, 4 und 1/0 über ebay in den Staaten.

Um einen Spinner umzurüsten, einfach den alten Drilling abknipsen, Sprengring und Einzelhaken drauf, fertig. Ist total einfach. Bei der Auswahl der Hakengröße habe ich einfach die Einzelhaken mit dem alten Drilling verglichen und den genommen, der am ehesten gepasst hat. Bei einem 5er Mepps wäre das zum Beispiel die Größe 1/0. Wobei ich mir vorstellen kann, dass 2/0 oder 2 auch funktionieren würden. Müsste man halt mal testen.

Das Laufverhalten hat sich nicht geändert. Die Blinker eiern schön hin und her und die Spinner drehen sich auch fleißig.

Bisher hatte ich 2 Bisse auf Köder mit Einzelhaken. Beim Ersten hakte sich der Fisch nicht, bzw. war nach ein paar Schlägen mit dem Kopf wieder frei. Der Zweite saß vorne mittig im Oberkiefer. Der Hecht hätte ihn von alleine nie im Leben los bekommen. Ich hatte damit auch so meine Probleme. Eine richtige Zange ist hier klare Pflicht, da man den Einzelhaken mit den Fingern nicht so sicher zu fassen bekommt und ihn somit schlecht lösen kann.

Gestern war ich an einer Stelle angeln, an der ich in der Vergangenheit schon viele Köder gelassen habe. In den flachen Bereichen gibt es viel Kraut und Steine und in den tiefen, viel Gehölz. Hier spielen die Einzelhaken ihre volle Stärke aus. 2 Würfe mit Spinner mit Drilling brachten mir einen kapitalen Hänger und einen ordentlichen Batzen Kraut. Danach habe ich nur noch Köder mit Einzelhaken gefischt. Hänger hatte ich keinen Einzigen mehr und Kraut auch ganz selten. Man hat richtig gemerkt, wenn man ein Hindernis gestreift hat.

Um in ein paar Jahren noch zu wissen, welcher Sprengring und Einzelhaken an welchem Köder war, habe ich Fotos gemacht. Ihr seht immer die Köder, mit dem entsprechenden Haken und Sprengring


----------



## Zimutaal (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Einzelhaken statt Drilling- Erfahrungen?*

Zum Thema "Welche Größe?":

Ich habe mir gerade für die Suspender eine kleine Feinwaage bestellt. Damit wiege ich zum einen die alten Drillinge und schaue, welche Einzelhaken gewichtsmäßig den Drillingen am nächsten kommen (verschiedenen Firmen = verschiedene Drahtstärken.) Dann noch schauen, dass die Gefahr des Verhakens gering ist und andere Größen sinnvoller wären.

VG


----------



## Dakarangus (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Einzelhaken statt Drilling- Erfahrungen?*

Der letztes spinner unten links ist ein Mepps 5, richtig?
das verhältnis mit dem 1/0er owner sieht gut aus!

wie ist die bissausbeute beim Hecht mit EH?


----------



## ck123 (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Einzelhaken statt Drilling- Erfahrungen?*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> Der letztes spinner unten links ist ein Mepps 5, richtig?
> das verhältnis mit dem 1/0er owner sieht gut aus!
> 
> wie ist die bissausbeute beim Hecht mit EH?



Ja, ist ein 5'er Mepps.Zur Bissausbeute kann ich leider nichts neues sagen. War die letzten Male kaum mit Blech unterwegs, bzw. hat nichts gebissen


----------



## jkc (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Einzelhaken statt Drilling- Erfahrungen?*

Hi, kram das Dingen nochmal raus, da ich auch einige Köder umrüsten möchte. Habe Gamakatsu LS3423F in 1 und 1/0 hier, die taugen mir vom ersten Eindruck her für Wobbler bis max. 13cm.
Gibts irgendwas verwendbares, bezahlbares für größere Wobbler / Jerks ohne dass die Drahtstärke zu krass wird? Denn dann steigt auch das Verletzungspotential enorm.

Gab noch einen anderen Thread zu dem Thema, den habe ich leider nicht wieder gefunden.
edit: Hier der andere Thread den ich im Kopf hatte, aber wirklich was 100%iges ist da auch nix drin.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=255428&highlight=owner+stinger+single

Grüße JK


----------



## PirschHirsch (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Einzelhaken statt Drilling- Erfahrungen?*

Die Gamakatsus gibt's bis Größe 2/0 - da kannst also sozusagen noch einen drauflegen.

Bei Noch-Größer-Bedarf im Wobblerfall nehm ich die VMC Inline Single 7266 - nicht die Light (die gibt es nicht in großen Größen), sondern die Salzwasser-Versionen.

Die hier (Shop ist nur Beispiel, gibt's auch anderswo, natürlich):

http://www.meerforellenblinker.de/product_info.php?info=p2455_vmc-einzelhaken-7266-ti.html

Bei Größe 3/0 und 5/0 ist der Draht bei denen noch nicht so extrem, finde ich (4/0 gibt es offenbar nicht) - Stärke hab ich aber noch nicht gemessen.

6/0 und 7/0 hab ich an Waller-Wobblern dran, die haben dann richtig fette Drahtstärken.


----------



## Trollwut (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Einzelhaken statt Drilling- Erfahrungen?*

Ich verwende die hier:
http://www.joker-fishing.de/volksspinner/

Der Einzelhaken wirkt beim begutachten ein wenig überdimensioniert, fasst aber in Döbel- und Barschmäulern perfekt. bisher damit gefangene Fische: 6 ; Fehlbisse: 1
Zangen- und Chaosloses Hakenlösen: 6

Spinner deswegen bei mir nur noch mit Einzelhaken #h


----------



## PirschHirsch (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Einzelhaken statt Drilling- Erfahrungen?*

Diese Hakengröße dürfte sich an Wobblern 16 cm + etwas verloren vorkommen 

Aber stimmt ansonsten schon - ich hab auch mein Nicht-Wels-Blech inzwischen sämtlich auf EH umgebaut (falls kein "Sondertuning" per Krautschutzdrilling).

Lässt sich sehr gut lösen, zudem sind Twister-Trailer ratzfatz montiert.

Dazu verwende ich die VMC Salmon Siwash, die haben ein schön großes Öhr - für Wobbler nehm ich die jedoch nicht, da ich nicht so auf Baumelkonstruktionen mit zwei Sprengringen stehe (die Siwash sind keine Inline-Haken und würden sonst am Wobbler querstehen).


----------



## jkc (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Einzelhaken statt Drilling- Erfahrungen?*

Hi, danke schon mal für die Rückmeldung, wobei ich den VMC Inline Single 7266 skeptisch gegenüber stehe. Waren ja schon irgendwo genannt worden und ich denke mir ist die Drahtstärke zu krass, halte aber mal die Augen nach denen auf. Zudem finde ich 1,5€ / 5/0er Haken auch etwas realitätsfremd. 
Edit: hier nen Bild:http://www.agmdiscountfishing.co.uk/images/7266-sizing.jpg

Die Haken am angeblichen Volksspinner sind Haken wie sie bei Karpfenanglern nicht unüblich sind, wenn ich das richtig sehe. Allerdings haben die vermutlich doch ein normal großes Öhr, richtig? Bei kleinen Forellenködern behelfe ich mir aber auch mit vergleichbaren Haken, nur Zum Hechteln ist das nix.

Edit2: Kennt jemand die Mustad Inline, wirken auf mich zunächst mal etwas verhätlnismäßig dünner, wobei ich auch nicht weiß, ob nen 6/0er nem 5/0er VMC entspricht:
http://res.cloudinary.com/yaffa-pub...gle_2_7A3A7370-F2DE-11E4-A9EE02DDB0048605.jpg

Edit3: Ach Kacke das ausm Salzwasserbereich ist doch alles nix...

Dank und Gruß JK


----------



## PirschHirsch (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Einzelhaken statt Drilling- Erfahrungen?*

Nee, die Mustads kenn ich leider nicht.

Ich glaube, von Decoy hab ich auch schon große Modelle  gesehen.

Die kamen mir aber NOCH fetter vor als die VMCs.

Richtig große Inlines sind mir bislang echt nur aus dem Salzwasserbereich bekannt.

Wenn Du magst, kann ich die VMCs mal heute gegen später vermessen - hab fast alle Größen da.


----------



## jkc (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Einzelhaken statt Drilling- Erfahrungen?*

Hi, Decoy ist meine ich schweineteuer, zumindest die in Frage kommenden Modelle; hier ne Übersicht, die Modelle mit dünnerer Drahtstärke leider immer mit Plättchen...
http://www.jdmtackle.com/product_list.php?category_id=161

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (20. September 2016)

*AW: Einzelhaken statt Drilling- Erfahrungen?*

Pushe hier nochmal. Nachdem meine Tests mit auf Einzelhaken umgerüsteten Wobblern durchweg positiv waren was Bissverwertung, Hakensitz und Lösbarkeit angeht, geht die Suche nach bezahlbaren, dünndrähtigen, stabilen Modellen mir großem Öhr zum Hechtfischen weiter. Ab 3/0 habe ich noch nichts zufriedenstellendes.

Grüße JK


----------



## Santy (20. September 2016)

*AW: Einzelhaken statt Drilling- Erfahrungen?*

Vmc 7237. Mustad hat auch was. Mit verdrehtem Öhr nennt sich inline.


----------



## jkc (20. September 2016)

*AW: Einzelhaken statt Drilling- Erfahrungen?*

Hm, bezahlbar definiere ich mit spürbar unter einem Euro das Stück, sonst könnte ich wirtschaftlich betrachtet wohl Owner St41 in 2/0 kaufen und 2 Fluken weg kneifen.
Stückpreise von 1,2€ oder mehr fürn Einzelhaken in der Größe halte ich für inakzeptabel, insbesondere wenn man sich die Bedarfsmenge vor Augen hält, wo es sicherlich um einige hundert Stück geht.

Dank und Gruß JK


----------



## jkc (21. September 2016)

*AW: Einzelhaken statt Drilling- Erfahrungen?*

Hi, habe noch zwei interessante Haken gefunden:
Owner Plugger Single und Vanfook Pr55 gibt es beide bis 4/0, letzterer wäre vermutlich mein bisheriger Favorit, kennt den jemand und könnte mal eine Einschätzung abgeben, wie der größentechnisch zum Gamakatsu LS3423F steht.

Grüße JK


----------



## PirschHirsch (21. September 2016)

*AW: Einzelhaken statt Drilling- Erfahrungen?*

Ich leider nicht - würde mich aber auch sehr interessieren. 

Dann gleich noch ne Zusatzfrage: Kennt eigentlich jemand große Inlines in Schwarz oder Brüniert?

Die einzigen mir bislang bekannten Inlines dunkler Farbe sind die Gamakatsu, die bei Größe 2/0 aufhören (und daher nix für echte Hechtköder sind).

Ich glaube, ich starte irgendwann mal nen Versuch mit abgekniffenen brünierten Großdrillingen der bezahlbaren Art...


----------



## jranseier (23. September 2016)

*AW: Einzelhaken statt Drilling- Erfahrungen?*



jkc schrieb:


> Hm, bezahlbar definiere ich mit spürbar unter einem Euro das Stück



Vielleicht wäre hier China eine Alternative:

https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?SearchText=single+hook
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2014-New-fishing-bait-10-Fishing-Hook-High-Carbon-Steel-Treble-Hooks-Fishing-Tackle-Black-Color/901667_1883977657.html

ranseier


----------



## u-see fischer (23. September 2016)

*AW: Einzelhaken statt Drilling- Erfahrungen?*



jkc schrieb:


> Pushe hier nochmal. Nachdem meine Tests mit auf Einzelhaken umgerüsteten Wobblern durchweg positiv waren was Bissverwertung, Hakensitz und Lösbarkeit angeht, geht die Suche nach bezahlbaren, dünndrähtigen, stabilen Modellen mir großem Öhr zum Hechtfischen weiter. Ab 3/0 habe ich noch nichts zufriedenstellendes.
> 
> Grüße JK



Eventuell kannst Du dich auch hier mal inspirieren lassen: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=291954&page=4
 Leider habe ich noch nicht den richtigen Dreh raus, wie ich diese Schlaufe mit einfachen Mittel binden kann.


----------



## jkc (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Einzelhaken statt Drilling- Erfahrungen?*

Hm, erster besserer Fisch und leider erste Negativerfahrung mit dem Gamakatsu LS3423F Größe 1/0. Hat richtig sauber weit im Bogen im Maulwinkel gesessen und ist trotzdem an meiner leichtesten Kombi, der 35er Smoke aufgebogen.|bigeyes






Eigentlich wollte ich den Haken auch auf meiner 80g Hecht-Kombo fischen aber da fehlt jetzt etwas an Vertrauen.

Erfahrungen zur Bissausbeute und vor allem Lösbarkeit sind weiterhin positiv. 

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Einzelhaken statt Drilling- Erfahrungen?*

Moin, leider ist am Wochende wieder einer der Gamakatsu bei einem nicht allzu großen Fisch an leichter Kombi aufgebogen, wie der Fisch das erste Mal in die Bremse lief.
Schätze auf einen Hecht der Größenordnung 70-80cm jedenfalls weit entfernt von kapital. Damit disqualifizieren sich die Haken leider und es müssen stabile aber bezahlbare Alternativen her - jemand ne Idee?

Grüße JK


----------



## hecht99 (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Einzelhaken statt Drilling- Erfahrungen?*

Eventuell mal Assist-Haken aus dem Meeresbereich probieren! Falls die Öhre nicht zu klein für Kukö sind. Evtl. 2 Sprengringe dazwischen.


----------



## rippi (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Einzelhaken statt Drilling- Erfahrungen?*

Ich nehme oft recht billige von VMC, die recht gut halten (VMC Salmon Siwash). Ansonsten falls du Gamakatsu noch eine Chance geben willst, sind die Gamakatsu Single 56 deutlich stabiler, als diese Haken, die du auf dem Bild zeigst.


----------



## PirschHirsch (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Einzelhaken statt Drilling- Erfahrungen?*

@ JKC:

Ich hab mir kürzlich die VMC 7237 Super Light Inline besorgt - allerdings aus Zeitmangel leider bislang nur montiert, aber noch nicht gefischt.

Insofern kann ich bislang nur "optisch-haptisch" dazu sagen:

--> dunkler Draht

--> 3/0 so groß wie 2/0 bei den Gamakatsu (habe die deckungsgleich übereinander gehalten zwecks Vergleich)

--> Draht ist vergleichsweise dicker mit größerem Öhr und scheint bei händischem Kräftig-Zug am Bogen auch ne Runde steifer zu sein

 --> Draht aber längst nicht so fett wie bei den silbernen SW-Inline-Singles von VMC, fällt nicht so "gaff-artig" aus

--> Werksschärfe bereit prima

 Leider ist bei den VMC 7237 nix mit "sonderlich günstig" - in den großen Größen sind da nur drei Stück pro Packung drin.

Insofern hoffe ich, dass die ihr Geld beim konkreten Einsatz dann wert sein werden - bin landen-wollender Kompromisslos-Driller und brauche daher stabiles Zeug.

Machen aber "trocken" einen echt stabilen Eindruck und sind bis 4/0 erhältlich.

https://vmchaken.de/products/super-light-inline-einzelhaken

Die Originalgrößen bei unverzerrtem (!) PDF-Ausdruck der technischen Zeichnung sind quasi-real und taugen somit zur ersten Orientierung.


----------

